# Best way to remove fake wood beam glue / epoxy from plaster ceiling



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

IMO it would be quicker/easier to just scrape it off and then repair the ceiling.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Agree. Stiff putty knife or razor scraper or combination thereof to scrape off and then just joint compound over the mess.


----------



## ClarenceBauer (Mar 4, 2005)

If it is a smooth plaster finish do the following.
Day 1 mist the plaster with water four times a day.
Day 2 mist plaster twice let set one hour than the glue should release from the smooth plaster finish.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

Any oil based product will weaken the glue. Nail polish remover will work too. No matter what you use, there will be some damage to the ceiling.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Note: 
Nail polish remover is mineral spirits (paint thinner).
There is an odorless mineral spirits.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

There is a product called GOO-GONE, made to remove old adhesives.


ED


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

hkstroud said:


> Note:
> Nail polish remover is mineral spirits (paint thinner).
> There is an odorless mineral spirits.


I thought nail polish remover was a hotter thinner than mineral spirits.

Just had my wife dig out hers and it's an acetone base.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

> acetone base


Your are correct, I'm thinking its lacquer thinner. My error.


----------

